# What to do if stuck in snow



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Watch it until the end :lol: :lol: :lol:

http://www.fail.nl/index/video/vrouw_en_haar_bmw

Alan H


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Fatalhud said:


> Watch it until the end :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> http://www.fail.nl/index/video/vrouw_en_haar_bmw
> 
> Alan H


Hmm if it was me I wouldn't be filming the poor lass's predicament, I would be out helping her.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Do you think a pair of these might help...










:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

1302 said:


> Do you think a pair of these might help...
> 
> no. what idiot would fit snow chains on the front of a rear wheel drive car


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

JohnGun - I'm glad you spotted that! I was looking at the photo thinking "surely that can't be right".


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

I am sorry but a lot of drivers do know if their car is rear or front wheel drive.

They know it's blue/grey/red and looks nice!


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I'd agree with you in general but the main (dubious) selling point of a 1-series is that it's RWD. 

Back to the original, funny, but like Ray my initial thought was what ignorant pig would sit & video someone struggle like that versus going to help.

Paul


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Isnt that the way of the world now. How pathetic. Ok the poor young lass didnt have a clue but how could that prat just watch her and not help. I would have been out there like a shot super man cape and everything. Hope she knackered their wall.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Isnt that the way of the world now. How pathetic. Ok the poor young lass didnt have a clue but how could that prat just watch her and not help. I would have been out there like a shot super man cape and everything. Hope she knackered their wall.


Yes Barry, you would have been straight out there.

That's because you are a dirty old man (before you are old). 8O :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Isnt that the way of the world now. How pathetic. Ok the poor young lass didnt have a clue but how could that prat just watch her and not help. I would have been out there like a shot super man cape and everything. Hope she knackered their wall.
> ...


Yeah true cos if it had been you I would have been chucking stuff out of the window


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

JohnGun said:


> 1302 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think a pair of these might help...
> ...


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

The ones whose wheels are spinning on snow/ice and he/she does not know which end of the car the noise is coming from!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

"That's not a job for a girl like you, dear - I'll go and fetch my wife. She'll help you!"


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

1302 said:


> JohnGun said:
> 
> 
> > 1302 said:
> ...


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Yup


----------

